# Greeting from Boulder CO



## Chris-H (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

My name is Chris Haynes.   In 1998 I began my study of Chinese martial arts by studying Shao-lin gong fu, animal styles, weapons and the internal martial arts. After recovering from a knee injury I became a student of Marcus Brinkman in Boulder, Colorado, devoting myself to learning and researching the Yi Zong internal martial arts system. When Marcus left the Colorado area I continued my studies with Bill Metzgar and Owen Schilling. After years of individual instruction and concentrated personal dedication I have been appointed class leader and I assist with instruction and teach classes when necessary.

It'll be a please conversing with you all about martial arts!

Chris


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 11, 2008)

Welcome Chris and enjoy


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 11, 2008)

welcome Chris,

I do not know anything about Yi Zong, care to tell us a little about it.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 11, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## arnisador (Jul 11, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 11, 2008)

Welcome aboard! Happy posting.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 11, 2008)

Welcome to the comfortable halls of MartialTalk, Mr. Haynes.

I look forward to hearing of some of your insights on the CMA.


----------



## bowser666 (Jul 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forums and happy posting to ya


----------



## stickarts (Jul 11, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## morph4me (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello Chris, welcome to MT


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello Chris and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 12, 2008)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## Drac (Jul 12, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome..


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 12, 2008)

tshadowchaser said:


> welcome Chris,
> 
> I do not know anything about Yi Zong, care to tell us a little about it.


Let me second that... Please take the time to tell us some more about your style!  Welcome aboard!


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 12, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## harlan (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi, Chris!


----------



## jkembry (Jul 14, 2008)

Welcome!

​


----------

